# Yeast For Wheat Beer



## Gambrinus (9/1/05)

Hey to All!
I brewed any times a wheat(dark and light) beers. Yeast that was used was imported from Germany. It has very low floculation and I want to pass other yeast. I saw in Canada many people used by Winsdor and Nottinghem yeast. But I don't know if can use it for wheat beer. 
If anybody tryied use it? 
What will your recommends about the yeast for wheat beers?
Thank You!


----------



## GMK (9/1/05)

dry K-97 Wheat yeast is good.


----------



## morry (9/1/05)

Ive only ever used safwheat and Wyeast 3068. The wyeast came out much better, just like a real wheat beer. The dry one wasnt so good but decent enough.


----------



## tdh (9/1/05)

Hi Gambrinus, are you attempting to make a German style (Bavarian) wheat beer such as Schneider Weisse, Erdinger or Schoefferhofer?

If so then you'll need to try one of the many liquid yeasts available from Wyeast or WhiteLabs to get that spicy/banana/clove/phenolic characteristic.

I really don't believe that DCL K-97 is a Bavarian wheat beer yeast, my guess is that it's a Koelsch yeast!

tdh


----------



## phantom (9/1/05)

I posed a question about this some time ago and J M tells me its an alt yeast.


----------



## barfridge (9/1/05)

K-97 gives a very bland flavour, with none of the banana, clove and bubblegum flavours you expect from a wheat beer.

You can use, but you'll get much better results with a good liquid yeast


----------



## Weizguy (9/1/05)

Gambrinus,

I have two very important questions for you...
*1/ Must you choose a dry yeast or can you get hold of a liquid yeast culture?
*2/ Are you seeking to produce an American or German-style wheat beer?

Any dry yeast will not give a true Bavarian wheat beer flavour, as you obtain from a Wyeast 3068 or 3056, for example.
If you are trying to create an American wheat beer flavour, I suggest Saf-56, as I have used it for that very purpose recently. Quite clean and slightly wheaty, without any of the banana , clove, vanilla, bubblegum flavours that the liquid wheat beer yeasts will produce.

We can give you a better answer once we have your reply to these question.

Have a great day  

Seth out


----------



## Gambrinus (9/1/05)

Weizguy said:


> *1/ Must you choose a dry yeast or can you get hold of a liquid yeast culture?
> *2/ Are you seeking to produce an American or German-style wheat beer?
> 
> Any dry yeast will not give a true Bavarian wheat beer flavour, as you obtain from a Wyeast 3068 or 3056, for example.
> ...


Thank You for your answers. 

1.I want to brew germany style of wheat beers.
2.I live in hot country and this is a big problem to get liquid yeast in winter(in USA and Canada is frost)

These are reasons to buy dry yeast.

If add to wort a lemon and little banan syrop dry with yeast from the last post (saf56)can I come to taste?


----------



## Weizguy (9/1/05)

Hmmm, I see your problem.
I have not tried either of these yeast U mention (Nottingham and Windsor), but I have some literature here.
It states that Nottingham is best for neutral malty beers in a lager style. I say no to this one.
Windsor produces an estery (to the nose and palate), slightly yeasty style of beer with residual malty sweetness.
I'd try the Windsor yeast.
I suggest you try the wort without additives first. You can always add these flavours (banana, lemon) to the glass if the flavour is still required.
You can try these things, and experiment. It's what we all do.
The only other option is to get some liquid yeast (when you can) and save some bottles of the beer you make with it. Then, later you can reculture the yeast from the sediment in the bottles.
You don't have any bottled wheat beer there that was made with liquid yeast, do you? If so, read the yeast farming post by Chiller here, and go hard.

Seth the Weizguy


----------



## Gambrinus (9/1/05)

Yes, I will try Winsdor for a wheat beer next week, if I will get from USA

Last wheat beer, that I made was from 1kg of Pilsner, 1.7kg from Vienn and 2kg of Carapils Dunkel. 50gr of Perl (5times*10 gr) and yeast




. A was not glady for this yeast

Thank You very much for your help!


----------

